
Men in Their 30s and the Peter Pan Syndrome - amelius
https://escapingpan.wordpress.com/2015/06/27/hello-world/
======
andriesm
Those Evil men who don't want to conform to expectations!

------
imaginenore
Ah, a woman in her 30's blaming men. How unusual.

Do we need this misandrist garbage on HN?

~~~
dudul
Not any woman, a "successful, intelligent, fiercely independent, hard working,
beautiful, and multifaceted" woman! The best kind of woman!

~~~
imaginenore
Yet she can't keep a man. Must be men's fault.

